# GPU Folding Fails



## Vicious2500 (Nov 12, 2016)

My computer was folding fine until about a week or 2 ago now my GPU keeps failing folds, anybody else experiencing it? I'm wondering if it was a Nvidia driver update that caused this,


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)

Vicious2500 said:


> My computer was folding fine until about a week or 2 ago now my GPU keeps failing folds, anybody else experiencing it? I'm wondering if it was a Nvidia driver update that caused this,



Did you actually try to roll back to the previous driver?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2016)

You can always test it by rolling the drivers back.  (P4-630 ninja'd me) Also, look in the log to see what WU's are failing.  If they are the same thing, i.e P98xx, then it might be a problem with the WU's.  You can also check the error codes on the F@H forum.

BTW, we have a thread dedicated for these type of questions: *** F@H Tech Assistance Thread ***


----------



## Vicious2500 (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry  been so busy moving into new place. I'll check to see if it's the same WU, before rolling back drivers.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 29, 2017)

Is World Community Grid part of what you're working towards here?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> Is World Community Grid part of what you're working towards here?


No.  This is F@H.  TPU has both F@H and WCG teams.  Those who are on both teams use their GPU's for F@H and their CPU's for WCG.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 29, 2017)

In my past experience, when GPU fails folding, there could be a few issues.

1. If OCed, return to stock value.
2. GPU is failing. May not be noticeable when gaming but folding is hardcore stuff. If there are faults, it will show during folding.
3. Lack of clean or sufficient power from PSU.
4. As mentioned, some drivers don't play nicely.
5. Re-download workload. They could be corrupted for whatever reason.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 29, 2017)

iT WANTS A TEAM NUMBER


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> iT WANTS A TEAM NUMBER


For F@H? 50711
This is a little old, but the basics are still the same. Easy setup for Folding@home


----------

